# Advice on purchasing a pup



## cootcommander (Jun 26, 2011)

I am looking to purchase my first hunting dog in the next couple months and am looking particularly at a lab since I would like to use it for both waterfowl and upland. I want a dog that is going to be a good hunter but is it really necessary to purchase one from a breeder asking $700 plus for a pup? I know you get what you pay for but I know of instances where a mixed breed lab/unknown being a better hunter than a high dollar dog from a well known breeder/kennel. I guess I just looking for thoughts if I should consider spending more money for a dog with proven bloodlines and spending $700 over the local newspapers ads where they advertise pups starting at $300 for pups from good hunters.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

cootcommander said:


> I am looking to purchase my first hunting dog in the next couple months and am looking particularly at a lab since I would like to use it for both waterfowl and upland. I want a dog that is going to be a good hunter but is it really necessary to purchase one from a breeder asking $700 plus for a pup? I know you get what you pay for but I know of instances where a mixed breed lab/unknown being a better hunter than a high dollar dog from a well known breeder/kennel. I guess I just looking for thoughts if I should consider spending more money for a dog with proven bloodlines and spending $700 over the local newspapers ads where they advertise pups starting at $300 for pups from good hunters.


Everybody thinks their dog is a good hunter. Everybody. You bring a pup home and your family is bonded to him right now. Then the problems arise. Like health problems which lead to the giant sucking sound of money down the drain. Selective breeding from a reputable breeder can avoid some those bumps. Really check around, not just locally either. Ask what to ask. You don't say what you plan to hunt.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Do your home work. check the breeders history of past litters. If a breeders doesn't do health cerfs don't buy from them Hips eyes elbows thirod. You get what you pay for. A litle more money up front can save you thousands later. All my dogs get cerfted. We have been breeding Labs and GWP's for over 25 years. Good luck.


----------



## beerhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Email this guy at Razor Labs.......he is a wealth of knowledge.....he also breeds some awesome labs

http://www.razorlabs.ca


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

By the way, there are a LOT of dogs that fit into the "upland and waterfowl" category besides the omnipresent lab.

For instance:





































OH, and he can fish, too :wink:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

What you are buying for more money is a better chance at a good dog but even the best bred dogs can also be duds. A dog from a reputable breeder is more likely to have stronger instincts and be easier to train. But you should also consider your needs in a dog. If you not going to trial and breed a dog you can probably step back on the breeding requirements and find one with a reasonably good hunting background and find a decent dog. My first two dogs (springers) were from hunters that bred their dogs. With my first one I had very little training knowledge and the dog had excelent instincts. I know it taught itself more than I taught it and I believe it could have been a good trial dog in the right hands. My second was an unbelivably driven dog, showing great promies but was lost to an accident before it could develop. My current pup is from a breeding kennel and to be honest in the 4 weeks I have had it home I'm not sure it is as sharp or driven (for it's age) as either of my previous dogs. Time will tell.

FYI my springers were combo dogs and the first two ended up as big as a medium size lab.


----------

